# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  PSA Anstieg nach RPE

## Helios

Hallo,

wieder mal ein neuer Kandidat, der einen Rat sucht.
Ich bin 45 J. und im Okt 2016 radikal prostatektomiert worden Hatte eine Gleason 3+ 3, N0 ( 0/5 ), L0, pNO, fragliche knappe RO Resektion, Infiltratanteil 8 %. PSA vor Op lag bei 7
Nach Op bin ich glücklicherweise Kontinent und habe auch mit der Erektion keine Probleme.
Leider hatte ich keine adäquate PSA- Absenkung postOp.

Mein PSA Verlauf ist:

März 2017: 0,22
Mai 2017: 0,22
August 2017: 0;24
Oktober 2017: 0,23, PSMA PET CT ohne Befund
November 2017: 0,26
Januar 2018 : 0,32

So, und jetzt stehe ich  vor der Entscheidung IMRT.
Mein Operarteur meine ich solle bis PSA 0,5 abwarten und dann ein  erneutes PSMA PETCT machen lassen.
Ich bin geneigt in 4 Wochen nochmal zu kontrollieren und dann die IMRT durchzuziehen.
Wie steht ihr dazu?
in den Gesprächen wird auch immer wieder erwähnt, dass vielleicht ein bisschen gesundes Prostatagewebe stehen geblieben ist

----------


## Georg_

Ein Wert von 0,32 ist zu hoch um dies mit verbliebenen Prostatagewebe zu erklären. Eher war die "fragliche knappe RO Resektion" doch ein R1 und der verbliebene Tumor wächst. Du solltest jetzt die Bestrahlung machen, noch nicht mal den nächsten PSA Wert abwarten. Der Trend ist doch eindeutig. Viele Ärzte hätten sofort im letzten April bestrahlt, wenn der PSA Wert nach der Operation so hoch ist.

Wenn man mit dem PSMA PET/CT eine Metastase sieht, dann ist sie meist schon zu groß um sie mit einer IMRT Bestrahlung weg zu kriegen. Generell sollte man bei einem möglichst niedrigen PSA Wert bestrahlen, 0,5 ist die obere Grenze, darüber soll es nichts mehr bringen. Kannst Du in der S3 Leitlinie nachsehen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Du solltest jetzt die Bestrahlung machen, noch nicht mal den nächsten PSA Wert abwarten. Der Trend ist doch eindeutig. Viele Ärzte hätten sofort im letzten April bestrahlt, wenn der PSA Wert nach der Operation so hoch ist.



März 2017: 0,22
Mai 2017: 0,22
August 2017: 0;24
Oktober 2017: 0,23
November 2017: 0,26
Januar 2018 : 0,32

Dieser Anstieg sieht besorgniserregend aus:
War die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit** (Mass für exponentielles Wachstum) von März 17 bis heute 
noch 18 Monate, verkürzt sich diese Zeit von August 17 bis heute auf ein Jahr, und für die letzte 
Messperiode von November 17 bis heute auf grad noch 7 Monate. Mangels tagesgenauer Daten 
ist das zwar nur eine grobe Abschätzung, aber eine Beschleunigung des Wachstums ist unübersehbar.
Eine Erklärung für diese nach RPE ungewöhnliche Entwicklung hab ich nicht,
aber wenn das so weitergeht, ist in weiteren drei Monaten bald 0.5ng/ml erreicht.

Da würde ich nicht abwarten; Georgs Ausführungen treffen wohl zu!


Carpe diem!
Konrad


** http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verdopplungszeit.355.0.html

----------


## Darkdiver

> Wenn man mit dem PSMA PET/CT eine Metastase sieht, dann ist sie meist schon zu groß um sie mit einer IMRT Bestrahlung weg zu kriegen. Generell sollte man bei einem möglichst niedrigen PSA Wert bestrahlen, 0,5 ist die obere Grenze, darüber soll es nichts mehr bringen. Kannst Du in der S3 Leitlinie nachsehen.
> Georg


Das Verstehe ich nicht? Du siehst doch auch den Krebs an der Prostata und Bestrahlst den? Und das durchaus kurnativ? Wieso sollte das nicht mehr möglich sein wenn du eine Metastase findest? Das klingt gerade so als wäre eine Bestrahlung nicht sinnvoll und als wäre ein PSMA PET/CT so grob das es keinen Vorteil bringen würde im Vergleich zur Sieletszintigrafie, aber genau liegt ja der Vorteil das du im PSMA PET/CT viel viel früher und viel genauer erkennst wo etwas kommt oder eben nicht? Jetzt habt ihr mich komplett verwirrt mit der Aussage.

Viele Grüsse
Eric

----------


## Georg_

In der Leitlinie steht unter 6.10:
"Die Salvage-Strahlentherapie soll möglichst frühzeitig beginnen (PSA vor SRT < 0,5 ng/ml)." (SRT=salvage Bestrahlung)

Mit über 0,5 "nichts mehr bringen" war ich etwas zu schnell, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es etwas bringt ist unter 50%. Diese Wahrscheinlichkeiten hatte ich in diesem Beitrag genannt. Daher die Empfehlung der Leitlinie.

Man bestrahlt die Lymphabflusswege, wo meist die Metastasen zu finden sind, bei IMRT mit einer reduzierten Dosis um Nebenwirkungen zu vermeiden. Daher kann man sichtbare Metastasen damit nicht sicher entfernen. Alternative ist dann eine Lymphadenektomie oder Cyberknife Bestrahlung. Damit kann man die sichtbaren Metastasen sicher beseitigen. Es wachsen aber oft neue nach.

Georg

Wo liegt der Vorteil eines PSMA PET/CT? Wenn man dann sieht, dass der PSA Anstieg durch eine Metastase verursacht wird und sich der Tumor nicht in der Prostataloge befindet, ist die zumeist angewandte, alleinige Bestrahlung der Prostataloge nicht sinnvoll. Helios hat einen Gleason 6, da treten Metastasen sehr selten auf. Man braucht daher kein PSMA PET/CT und eine frühzeitige Bestrahlung der Prostataloge ist jetzt angezeigt.

----------


## MartinWK

Was bewegt einen Arzt, bei PSA 0,23 eine Überweisung zum PSMA PET CT auszustellen? Im besten Fall sieht man eine entfernte Metastase, wo keine ist, und beginnt daraufhin glücklicherweise eine ADT statt oder zusätzlich zur Bestrahlung. Alternativ kann man auch würfeln (billiger). Im schlimmsten Fall sieht man nichts (ohnehin die Regel), aber es ist schon fernmetastasiert, so daß sinnlos bestrahlt wird.

----------


## MartinWK

@Georg: "Man bestrahlt die Lymphabflusswege, wo meist die Metastasen zu finden sind, bei IMRT mit einer reduzierten Dosis..."
Der  Abschnitt erweckt den Eindruck, dass Dosis und Tumorgröße  zusammenhängen. Dem ist nicht so. Zitat: "Welche Strahlendosis für die  Vernichtung eines Tumors notwendig ist,  richtet sich danach, wie empfindlich der Tumor auf Strahlen reagiert."  (https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.....115698.0.html)
Eine  aggressive Mikrometastase in den Lymphabflusswegen braucht daher die  volle Dosis. Aufgrund fehlender Lokalisation müßte man einen größeren  Bereich bestrahlen mit entsprechenden Nebenwirkungen; unter Umständen  ist dort auch gar kein Tumor. Daher der Kompromiß der reduzierten Dosis. Folgt man dem von Georg zitierten Artikel von Stephenson, muss man die Dosis aus dem  dort propagierten Nomogramm entnehmen (je nach "gewünschter" rezidivfreier Überlebenszeit).

Stephenson sagt aber gerade nicht, dass das PSA alleine die SRT bestimmt: "A rising PSA alone is not justification for initiating salvage therapy because patients with PSA recurrence are as likely to die as a result of competing causes as they are of prostate cancer.[1] To determine the need for salvage therapy, we suggest using one of several existing tools to estimate the probability of developing metastatic disease or cancerspecific mortality.[2,22,23] Patients at high risk of progression to these clinically significant events and/or a long life expectancy should be assessed for SRT using our nomogram."

Für Helios mit Gleason 3+3 und "unklarem R0" ist am ehesten eine unvollständige Entfernung der Prostata anzunehmen (also eine ungewollte "fokale" RPE). Ob da Tumoranteile übrig sind oder auch nach 10 Monaten noch sich regeneriende Restprostata könnte vielleicht der Op-Befund erhellen; der Operateur scheint ja auch nicht sicher zu sein. Primär würde also die Prostataloge bestrahlt werden müssen.

Bei Anwendung des Nomogramms komme ich für den Bestrahlungszeitpunkt bei PSA=0,5 und unter Annahme R1 und VZ>=120 Tage auf einen Score von 61, der bei voller Dosis 90% rezidivfreies Überleben nach 6 Jahren bedeutet. Bei PSA=0,3 ergeben sich 100%. Wird die geringste im Nomogramm angegebene Strahlendosis genommen, so sind es noch 80% für PSA=0,5 und wenig mehr für PSA=0,3.
Ob man gleich bestrahlt (eventuell vergeblich, weil Metastase woanders oder nicht vorhanden) oder bis 0,5 oder sogar mehr wartet und zielgerichteter bestrahlt (oder dann je nach Befund systemisch therapiert) ist bei diesen Prozentzahlen meiner Meinung nach nicht so leicht zu entscheiden. Im Übrigen wird (laut Stephenson) überhaupt nichts über das Gesamtüberleben ausgesagt.

----------


## buschreiter

Ganz ehrlich, liebe Beteiligte...Helios ist 45 Jahre alt. Da brauchen wir Statistiken für das Gesamtüberleben nicht (heranziehen). Also ich kenne keine, die das Gesamtüberleben nach ca. 30 Jahren thematisiert. Was haben wir also: Gleason 3+3, PSA vor OP bei 7, Resektion Rx
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Metastasierung ist extrem gering, der PSA post OP ist deutlich (!) zu hoch, die Resektion ist unklar.
MMn hat entweder der Operateur nicht sauber gearbeitet oder der Pathologe einen schlechten Tag gehabt. Für mich wäre die Konsequenz, meinen Urologen zu beauftragen schnellstmöglich eine Zweitmeinung bei einem Referenzpathologen anzufordern und bereits jetzt eine Salvage-RT vorzubereiten.
In Ordnung ist der PSA nach RPE in dieser Höhe jedenfalls nicht!
LG
Achim

----------


## MartinWK

Diese Untersuchung stützt die möglichst frühe SRT: https://link.springer.com/article/10...066-017-1140-y
Hier wird anhand von Einzelfällen eine spätere, gezielte und hochdosierte SRT betrachtet: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5737348/
Die letzteren Autoren diskutieren ausführlich die Problematik der mangelhaften Unterscheidung zwischen Lokalrezidiv und Fernmetastasen.
Interessant ist auch der Bezug auf einen Artikel von 2000, nach dem lokale Rezidive bereits bei PSA 0,4 per MRT mit Endorektalspule in 38% der Fälle bestätigt wurden.

Eine Rx Situation oder ein Rezidiv korreliert mit niedrigem PCa-Grad (vermutlich, da dann meistens nervschonend operiert wird). Problematisch ist besonders der Apex, bei dem leicht zu viel übrig gelassen wird/werden muss (wegen Nervschonung). Die Salvagetherapie muß dann folgerichtig die Nervschonung zuletzt berücksichtigen. Wenn aber lokal gar kein Rezidiv vorliegt (oder zumindest im Apex), ist die ST umsonst und es bleiben nur die eventuellen Nebenwirkungen.
Das wird u.a. dargestellt in http://www.europeanurology.com/artic...225-8/fulltext

----------


## skipper

Hallo Helios,
teilst du uns bitte mit , wo die OP ausgeführt wurde und wo/wer der Pathologe war. 8% von was ? Größe der Prostata ? Idealer weise stellst du den pathologischen Befund hier ein.
Dein Gleason 3+3 passt nicht zum Ergebnis - schließe mich Achims Meinung an.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Reinhold2

> fragliche knappe RO Resektion


Da muss ich mich schon sehr wundern. Ich habe schon viel gehört und gelesen, aber so einen Befund noch nicht. Das ist doch imho wie bei der Schwangerschaft: entweder man ist schwanger, oder nicht. Knapp schwanger gibt es nicht! ;-)
R.

----------


## Helios

Hallo,

vorab ab erstmal danke für die Einschätzung und Meinungen. Es ist bei mir anscheinend ein etwas sondebarer Verlauf.
Ich wurde in der Missionsklink Würzburg operiert, die ja in Sachen RPE reichlich Erfahrung hat.
das Prostatapräparat wurde von der Pathologie Klinikum Aschaffenburg beurteilt. Der Bericht lautete:
Prostatektomiepräparat mit einem azinören  AdenoCA im re. Prostatalappen, TU- Infiltratanteil 8%.
Das Karzinom liegt anterozentral und anterior  den basalen Prostatabereichen. Das Karzinom ist auf die Prostata beschränkt. Keine Perineuralscheideneinbrüche.
Sicherheitsabstände zu den Resektaträndern: basal rechts 0,2 mm, primärer Gleason Score 3
proximal vesikal: Tumorauslöufer laufen unmittelbar an den eingerissenen Resektatrand heran, auf Stufenschnitten kein Tumor im Resektatrandbereich mehr nachweisbar. Es könnte sich damit um eine sehr knappe R0- Resektion handeln. Die übrigen Resektatränder sind tumorfrei. Gleason 3+ 3

Summa summarum wird es für mich auf eine IMRT hinauslaufen, würde gerne noch erfahren ob und wie stark bei euch die Nebenwirkungen der Bestrahlung waren. Etwas Bammel habe ich vor Strahlenzystitis, da meine Blase ziemlich empfindlich reagiert.

LG

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Helios,

wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, sollte man bei einem möglichst niedrigen PSA Wert die Bestrahlung machen, daher schon mal einen Termin beim Strahlentherapeuten machen.

Der Strahlentherapeut hat meist Schwierigkeiten, den Darm bei der Bestrahlung zu verschonen. Aber die Blase sollte bei einer guten Bestrahlungsplanung nichts abbekommen.

Georg

@Martin: ich könnte mich umfangreich zur Bestrahlung von im PSMA PET/CT erkannten Metastasen äußern, aber ich denke dies wäre in einem anderen Thread sinnvoll, da Helios aller Voraussicht nach keine Metastasen hat.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Helios,

nachfolgend ein Auszug aus meiner PKH (Prostatakrebshistorie) unter www.myprostate.eu: Vom 26.3.2007 bis 18.5.2007  IGTR gesteuerte IMRT-Bestrahlung im Klinikum Mannheim bei Prof. Wenz mit  44 Gray auf Prostata, Samenblasen und die pelvinen  Lymphknotenstationen. Anschließend wurde mittels integrierter  Boosttechnik die Prostata und die Samenblasen bis zu einer Gesamtdosis  von 74.29 Gy - entspricht biologisch 78 Gy - aufgesättigt. 

Die radiotherapeutische Behandlung erfolgte durchgehend in IMRT-Technik  über 9 Einstrahlrichtungen unter täglicher Lokalisation des Zielvolumens  mittels stereotaktischem Ultraschall oder  Linearbeschleuniger-assoziiertem cone-Beam-System.

Außer einer kurzzeitigen Proktitis keinerlei Nebenwirkungen. Aber Du soltest dich bemühen, frühmorgens den Darm entleert zu bekommen und vor der Bestrahlung so viel zu trinken, das die Blase möglichst gut gefüllt ist, um den Darm zu schützen. Man sollte das vorher trainieren, damit man nicht plötzlich während der Radiatio den Urin nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hat.

Es sollte bei Deinen günstigen Voraussetzungen alles problemslos ablaufen

Gruß Harald

P.S.: Der Vollständigkeit halber ist hinzuzufügen, dass ich meine Prostata noch hatte, als diese bestrahlt wurde. Das ist meine PKH: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Reinhold,

knapp R0 gibt es auch bei mir.

Ausschnitt aus dem Arztbrief: "lokal knapp R0 (<0,1cm apikal links, lateral links, dorso-lateral rechts, dorso-lateral links)

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo,
> 
> wieder mal ein neuer Kandidat, der einen Rat sucht.
> Ich bin 45 J. und im Okt 2016 radikal prostatektomiert worden Hatte eine Gleason 3+ 3, N0 ( 0/5 ), L0, pNO, fragliche knappe RO– Resektion, Infiltratanteil 8 %. PSA vor Op lag bei 7
> Nach Op bin ich glücklicherweise Kontinent und habe auch mit der Erektion keine Probleme.
> Leider hatte ich keine adäquate PSA- Absenkung postOp.
> 
> Mein PSA Verlauf ist:
> 
> ...



Irgend etwas ist da faul!! Ein Gleason 3+3 metastasiert bei so niedrigen PSA-Werten eigentlich nicht.
Die sehr geringe PSA-Dynamik legt aber doch ein "lokales Geschehen" nahe.
Was sieht man in der transrektalen Sonografie oder in der MRT mit endorektaler Spule???
Auf jeden Fall würde ich das OP-Präparat zur ZWeitbegutachtung zu Prof. Bonkhoff schicken.
Bevor das alles nicht geklärt ist würde ich auch nicht blind "irgendetwas" bestrahlen ....

----------


## Helios

Transrektale Sono war unauffällig, MRT habe ich nach der Op nicht mehr durchführen lassen, lediglich vor der Fusionsbiopsie August 2016. Damals war im MRT das tumoverdächtige Areal in re. Prostatalappen zu sehen, als PIRAD 3 damals eingestuft. Organüberschreitung oder sonst. Veränderungen zeigte das MRT nicht.
Gruss

----------


## Helios

Am Dienstag habe ich mich beim Strahlentherapeuten vorgestellt und wir haben den Beginn der Salvage-Bestrahlung Mitte März festgesetzt. Vorab werde ich mir eine letzte PSA- Kontrolle gönnen. Geplant ist eine kombinierte Bestrahlung Prostataloge ( Boost 70 Gy ) und Bestrahlung der Lymphgebiete im Becken ( 28 x 1,8 Gy ) in der IMRT/ IGRT Technik.
Ein bisschen mulmig ist mir schon, gar nicht so sehr vor den Akutnebenwirkungen als vielmehr vor den langfrisrigen NW ( Erektion, Zweitkarzinome etc. ).
Aber irgendwann muss die Entscheidung getroffen werden und ich möchte die Karte der möglichen Heilung nicht verspielen. 
Augen zu und durch!

----------


## Helios

Hallo Achim,

Ich habe mir vorhin deine Geschichte und Entscheidungsfindung zur Bestrahlung durchgelesen. Ich bin ja in einer ähnlichen Situation und habe jetzt für Mitte März eine IMRT geplant.  Bisher habe ich kein Zweitgutachten eingeholt weil ich der Meinung bin, dass bei der PSA- Entwicklung die Bestrahlung so oder so auf mich zukommt.
Meine letzte Unsicherheit  ist die Frage ob ich die Lypmhbahnen bestrahlen lasse, da bei mir nur 5 LKs entfernt wurden, diese allerdings ohne Tumornachweis waren. Höchstwahrscheinlich liegt ja bei mir auch eine R1- Situation vor, die mir  den PSA über 0,2 beschert.
Würde gerne mal Deine Meinung hierzu hören und wovon du damals die Entscheidung der alleinigen Logenbestrahlung abhängig gemacht hast.

Gruss
Helios

----------


## Darkdiver

Ich habe beim PSMA PET CT auch nichts in den Lympfknoten gehabt und lasse jetzt die Lympfbahnen mit bestrahlen. Ich war auch nicht sicher aber am Ende ist es sicherer und für die langfristige Gesundheit wohl besser. Natürlich hoffe ich auch so wenig wie möglich Nebenwirkungen. 
Grüsse
Eric

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Achim,
> 
> Ich habe mir vorhin deine Geschichte und Entscheidungsfindung zur Bestrahlung durchgelesen. Ich bin ja in einer ähnlichen Situation und habe jetzt für Mitte März eine IMRT geplant.  Bisher habe ich kein Zweitgutachten eingeholt weil ich der Meinung bin, dass bei der PSA- Entwicklung die Bestrahlung so oder so auf mich zukommt.
> Meine letzte Unsicherheit  ist die Frage ob ich die Lypmhbahnen bestrahlen lasse, da bei mir nur 5 LKs entfernt wurden, diese allerdings ohne Tumornachweis waren. Höchstwahrscheinlich liegt ja bei mir auch eine R1- Situation vor, die mir  den PSA über 0,2 beschert.
> Würde gerne mal Deine Meinung hierzu hören und wovon du damals die Entscheidung der alleinigen Logenbestrahlung abhängig gemacht hast.
> 
> Gruss
> Helios


Hallo Helios,

es war nach allen Daten, die ich zur Verfügung hatte, nicht zu vermuten, dass sich außerhalb der Prostata selbst irgendetwas abspielt. Auch der Strahlendoc hat wegen des Mißverhältnisses Nutzen/Nebenwirkungen eher abgeraten. Allerdings habe ich aus Sicherheitsgründen (zumindest für meinen Kopf) mit 40 x 1,8 Gray bestrahlen lassen. Ob es was gebracht hat oder Langzeitfolgen hat...keine Ahnung! NW sind bis dato dadurch keine vorhanden.

Viele Grüße
Achim
(Der sich gleich zum Rosenmontagszug nach Köln aufmacht)

----------


## Helios

Hallo,

gerade eben habe ich meinen PSA von letzter Woche abgefragt: er ist bei 0,32 stehen geblieben ( vor 2 Monaten ebenfalls 0,32 und im März 2017 lag er bei 0,22. Op war im Okt. 2016)
Einerseits  freue ich mich, andererseits ist das Planungs-CT und die Bestrahlungen schon terminiert.
Meine Sorge ist dass ich mich bei einem Gleason 3+3 und fraglich R0 in eine Übertherapie hineinmanövriere und es nicht besser wäre die Schwelle für die Bestrahlung etwas höher anzusiedeln.

Grüsse
Helios

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Helios alias Sonnengott - https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helios

Du befürchtest eine Zystitis. Eher wäre mit einer Proktitis zu rechnen. Wenn Du aber vor der jeweiligen Bestrahlung den Enddarm entleeren könntest und dafür sorgst, dass die Blase möglichst halb gefüllt ist, ist eher kaum weder mit der einen noch mit der anderen Nebenwirkung zu rechnen. Da Du Deine Prostata schon eingebüßt hast, ist keine IGRT vonnöten, eine IMRT langt nunmehr.

Martin, Georg und auch fs haben ihre Meinung kundgetan. Eine Zweitbefundung der Biopsate bei Prof. Bonkhoff würde ich aber vor einer Bestrahlung dennoch veranlassen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Ob in Deinem Fall Bestrahlung ja oder nein, kann niemand mit Sicherheit sagen. Es ist wahrscheinlich sicherer sich bestrahlen zu lassen, allerdings besteht die Gefahr von Nebenwirkungen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> gerade eben habe ich meinen PSA von letzter Woche abgefragt: er ist bei 0,32 stehen geblieben
>  (vor 2 Monaten ebenfalls 0,32 und im März 2017 lag er bei 0,22. Op war im Okt. 2016)
> 
> Meine Sorge ist dass ich mich bei einem Gleason 3+3 und fraglich R0 in eine Übertherapie hineinmanövriere und es nicht besser wäre die Schwelle für die Bestrahlung etwas höher anzusiedeln.


Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mit Besorgnis auf deinen PSA-Verlauf reagiert:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...489#post104489

Nun ist aber das Wachstum während einer Messperiode nicht wie prognostiziert
Richtung 0.5 ng/ml fortgeschritten, sondern wider Erwarten stehengeblieben. 
Da sollte man vielleicht innehalten und in ein, zwei Monaten nachmessen.

Es wäre wie ein Sechser im Lotto, wenn Du einer jener Patienten wärst, die (irgendwie
magisch oder so) ein PSA-Plateau erreichen, das mittel- bis langfristig Bestand hätte.
Vielleicht wegen diesem ominösen Restprostatagewebe? 
Wohl kaum: Eine gesunde Prostata sezerniert etwa 0.5 bis 1ng/ml PSA.
Um nun 0.32ng/ml zu haben, müsste der Urologe ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Prostata
stehrngelassen haben. Einen derartigen Pfusch schaffen die nichtmal am abgelegensten
Kreiskrankenhaus in Zentralsibirien.


Das Planungs-CT kannst Du ja schon machen und dem Strahlemann erklären, 
dass Du die Bestrahlung vom nächsten PSA-Wert abhängig machen möchtest.
Damit verlierst Du im Falle eines weiteren Anstiegs so gut wie nichts, aber sollte
das PSA wider Erwarten tatsächlich stehenbleiben, sparst Du eine zeitaufwändige
Therapie samt den vielleicht auftretenden Nebenwirkungen.

Höher als 0.5ng/ml solltest Du die Benchmark aber nicht setzen, wie auch schon
in deinem Beitrag #1 erwähnt.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass nächste Woche die Bestrahlung beginnt, wollte ich mich nicht genauer äußern. Allerdings bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie Konrad: der PSA Wert kann sich noch stabilisieren.

Diese Übersichtsarbeit führt drei verschiedene Studien von renommierten Medizinern an (Amling, Stephenson, Scher), die vorschlagen, die Definition eines Rezidivs nach Operation bei einem Anstieg über 0,4 ng/ml anzusetzen. Statistisch stabilisiert sich nach diesen Studien oft der PSA Wert unter 0,4 ng/ml.

Auf der anderen Seite soll man möglichst früh mit der Bestrahlung beginnen, dies gilt aber wohl für schneller steigende PSA Werte.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Auf der anderen Seite soll man möglichst früh mit der Bestrahlung  beginnen, dies gilt aber wohl für schneller steigende PSA Werte.


Hallo Helios,

ein ansprechbarer Vorname würde die Kommunikation irgendwie erleichternd abspulen. Konrad und auch Georg empfehlen noch abzuwarten, bevor möglicherweise eine noch nicht abzusehende unnötige Therapie abläuft.
Du solltest die Hinweise noch einmal überdenken und weitere Werte abwarten.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Helios

Bei mir lief die PSA-Entwicklung ca. 1 3/4 Jahre nach der RPE so: 
13.10. 0,039
12.01. 0,058
14.04. 0,154
20.04. (Kontrollmesssung): 0,27
Mein Urologe und Onkologe plädierte für sofortige IMRT der Professor der Radiologie, den ich um eine Zweitmeinung bat, war auch dafür. Und so geschah es. 

OT
Was für einen Nicknamen du benutzt ist mir grad mal egal. Wie man sich an sowas aufgeilen kann, ist mir ein Rätsel!

Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Helios

Guten Morgen,

das Forum ist wirklich eine Bereicherung und unterstützt einen in der Entscheidungsfindung. Die von Georg rausgesuchte Publikation ist sehr gut und gibt mir zu denken die Schwelle zur Bestrahlung vielleicht doch höher zu setzen.
Es ist und bleibt schwierig: Gleason 3+3,N0, fraglich R0, PSA VDZ ca. 1,5 bis 1,8 Jahre.
Bei Reinhold2 war die PSA VDZ sehr schnell, insofern war natürlich rasches Handeln angesagt. Und Reinhold2 erwähnt auch nichts über seinen Gleason,N etc. das sind für mich alles Faktoren, die bei der Ents Heizung mitspielen.

Gruss
Helios

----------


## Lothar M

Guten Morgen,

mein aktueller PSA-Wert liegt bei 0,24. Seit der RPE vor 6 Jahren regelmäßige vierteljährliche PSA-Kontrolle.
In den letzten beiden Jahren schwankende Werte zwischen 0,15 und 0,2. 
Mein Urologe riet mir bis 0,3 zu warten. Ich werde in 2 Wochen eine neue Messung vornehmen. Falls der Wert weiter steigt, werde ich ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen. Bei einer Steigerung über 0,3 ist bei mir eine perkundante Logenbestrahlung angezeigt.
Meine Daten PSA vor der OP 6,3. Gleason 7a, unklarer Randbefund RX, Pn1.
Sonstige Daten siehe mein Profil.

Ich würde noch mal den PSA-Wert nachmessen lassen und eine pathologische Nachprüfung in die Wege leiten.
Ansonsten würde ich mit der IMRT-Bestrahlung nicht länger warten.

Alles Gute

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Lothar, wenn Du die Bestrahlung lieber hinter Dich bringst, dann ist die baldige Bestrahlung für Dich sicher richtig. Ich habe ja meist die Ruhe weg und würde den PSA Wert noch ein paar Jahre zwischen 0,2 und 0,4 schwanken lassen. Ob der PSA Wert nach der Bestrahlung wieder ansteigt ist auch vom Gleason Score abhängig und da liegst Du mit 7a ja gut. In dieser Studie wird eine frühe Bestrahlung vor allem bei Gleason größer/gleich 8 oder T3b empfohlen.

Georg

----------


## Reinhold2

> Reinhold2 erwähnt auch nichts über seinen Gleason, N etc.


Hast recht Helios, kann man aber leicht im Profil nachlesen. Ich hatte T3a, RO, NO, GS 4 + 4 = 8

R.

----------


## MartinWK

@Helios: wo ist denn die Position des Rx? War das im Apex und/oder in Nervennähe? Dann würde eine sinnvolle und vermutlich erfolgreiche Bestrahlung mittelfristig wahrscheinlich Schluß mit Potenz und Kontinenz machen.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Martin.

kannst Du das bitte erläutern?

Nach meiner Kenntnis wird der Ort bestrahlt, an dem die Prostata früher war, und zwar incl. der Nerven und des (früheren) Apex.
Ob die Bestrahlung mittelfristig Schluß macht mit Potenz und Kontinenz oder ob sie diese mehr oder weniger in Mitleidenschaft zieht, lassen wir mal beiseite. Der Ort der unklaren Rx-Situation wird in jedem Fall mitbestrahlt, oder?

----------


## Reinhold2

Mir stellte der Professor der Radiologie bei der Vorbesprechung die Frage, ob ich nur die Loge oder auch die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt haben möchte. Er empfahl mit Letzteres: "Da sind sie auf der sicheren Seite". 
Bei den Nebenwirkungen gibt es drei Möglichkeiten: 1. nie irgendwelche NW, 2. sofort einsetzende und 3. die, die erst nach einer Weile bis nach einem Jahr einsetzen. Glücksache. Die entfernten Lymphknoten zu zählen und daraus eine Antwort ob Bestrahlung ja oder nein und wenn ja welche, ist Kaffesatzleserei. 

R.

----------


## MartinWK

> Nach meiner Kenntnis wird der Ort bestrahlt, an dem die Prostata früher war, und zwar incl. der Nerven und des (früheren) Apex.
> Ob die Bestrahlung mittelfristig Schluß macht mit Potenz und Kontinenz oder ob sie diese mehr oder weniger in Mitleidenschaft zieht, lassen wir mal beiseite. Der Ort der unklaren Rx-Situation wird in jedem Fall mitbestrahlt, oder?


Mal grob gesagt:
- die Aufgabe des Strahlenarztes ist die Vernichtung des (eventuell vorhandenen) Lokalrezidivs
- die Aufgabe des Onkologen ist die Behandlung des PCa insgesamt
- die Aufgabe des Urologen ist die weitestgehende Erhaltung deiner Urogenitalfunktionen.
Der Strahlenarzt setzt die Prioritäten entsprechend. Da das Rezidiv nicht lokalisiert wurde, wird er einen maximalen Bereich wählen. Da, wo die Prostata war, ist jetzt ein wenig Narbengewebe, ein Harnleiter, eine etwas heruntergerutschte Blase, die erhaltenen Nerven, vielleicht eine Zyste, neugebildetes Fett, ein leicht ausgebeulter Enddarm. Je nach Güte der Bildgebung und verwendetem RT-Verfahren wird das mehr oder weniger bestrahlt. Die gesunden Zellen reparieren mehr oder weniger die Doppelstrangbrüche in den Strahlenpausen, die Krebszellen schaffen das nicht. Überleben einige, war die Dosis zu gering. Ist die Dosis zu hoch, sterben die gesunden Zellen im Bereich auch. Es könnte daher schon hilfreich sein, einen bekannten Rx-Bereich mit höherer Dosis zu belegen.
Aber eigentlich zielte meine Frage auf die bei Gleason 3+3 und PSA<0,5 (schwach steigend) mögliche Übertherapie (bedeutet Nebenwirkungen in keinem Verhältnis zur Chance, jetzt irgendeinen Nutzen zu haben; Georg hat schon auf die Studienlage hingewiesen).

----------


## Helios

Guten Morgen,

also mein Karzinömchen saß in einem Seitenlappen, dem Blasenhals benachbart. Das ist vermutlich auch der Grund  für die R1- Situation. 
Ich werde in 2 Wochen nochmal PSA checken, aber tendenziell plane ich die Salvage- Bestrahlung für Ende März. Dann habe ich es hinter mir und kann hoffentlich den Sommer genießen.

Gruss

----------


## Helios

Hallo,

Nach intensiven Gesprächen mit Operateur und Strahlentherapeut haben wir jetzt folgendes Konzept festgelegt: 
wir warten ab bis der PSA um 0,4 liegt, dann nochmal PSMA PET CT. Sieht man ein Lokalrezidiv wird dieses bestrahlt. Sieht man nichts dann wird eben Loge mit Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt. 
Ich denke mit diesem Konzept verspiele ich keine Chance.

Gruss
Helios

----------


## Lothar M

Deine Entscheidung kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation.
Da meine PSA-Entwicklung mittelfristiger und schwankender ist und wohl ein Lokalrezidiv vorliegt, möchte ich im Wesentlichen noch etwas Zeit gewinnen. Deshalb nehme ich seit Jahren verschiedene NEMs, vor allem Vitamin D3, Granatapfelkonzentrat, Inwerkonzentrat sowie ASS 100.
Dieses oder anderes supplementäre Vorgehen könnte vielleicht die PSA-Entwicklung dämpfen.

Vgl.: https://www.tk.de/techniker/unterneh...edizin-2015276

Liebe Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Helios,

in dieser Studie stellte man gute Ergebnisse fest, wenn man bei einem negativen(d.h. ohne Befund) PSMA PET/CT nur die Prostataloge bestrahlte: "In particular, a negative                      PSMA PET result predicts a high response to salvage fossa radiotherapy." Nach dieser Studie könntest Du dann auf die Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege verzichten.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Lothar,

Klaus und ich suchen noch Mitstreiter, die die Kombination Metformin+Metabloc testen um den PSA Wert zu stabilisieren. Siehe den Erfolgsbericht von Klaus hier. Ich habe kürzlich auch damit begonnen, bis jetzt gibt es aber noch keinen PSA Wert aus dem man ein Ergebnis ableiten könnte.

Vitamin D3, Granatapfelkonzentrat, Ingwerkonzentrat könntest Du neben Metformin+Metabloc weiter nehmen, nur ASS 100 würde dann durch Metformin ersetzt. Ich habe auch gelesen, dass man ASS 100 nicht auf Dauer nehmen soll, wenn, dann nur mit der Hälfte der Minimaldosis, also etwa nur 50 mg. Hier als Beispiel ein Artikel dazu in dem auch die Nebenwirkungen dargestellt werden.

RolandHO nimmt auch Metabloc hat dies aber nicht mit Metformin kombiniert.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Georg,
abgesehen von den Nebenwirkungen von ASS 100, inwieweit wirkt Metformin besser als ASS Protect.
Ich nehme täglich 2x2000 mg Graviola Extrakt. Was fehlt mir noch zum Metabloc?
Also, ihr habt einen Mitstreiter gefunden, ich brauche jedoch noch zusätzliche Informationen über die Einnahme und Dosierung der einzelnen Mittel.
Liebe Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Lothar,

ob Metformin besser als Aspirin ist kann ich wirklich nicht sagen. Dazu sind die Studien zu schwer zu vergleichen. Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass sich die Wirkungen überlappen und man daher nur eines dieser beiden Medikamente nehmen muss. Aber wie dieser Artikel u.a. zeigt, kann man auch beides nehmen. Hinsichtlich Graviola Extrakt sehe ich kein Problem dies ergänzend zu Metabloc+Metformin einzusetzen.

Metformin wird von Dr. Myers empfohlen, Frau Prof. Gillessen, die Onkologin von Konrad, hat sich positiv dazu geäußert und in der bekannten STAMPEDE Studie in England wird jetzt auch Metformin getestet. Darüber hinaus gibt es einige Studien in der Schweiz und weltweit die Metformin prüfen. Klaus und ich orientieren uns an den Artikeln von Dr. Laurent Schwartz und dieser hat Metformin zu dem von ihm entwickelten Metabloc ergänzt.

Metabloc besteht aus der Kombination von Hydroxy-Zitronensäure und Alpha-Liponsäure, die als NEMs ohne Rezept angeboten werden:
4 Kapseln je 500mg Garcinia Cambogia mit 60% HCA (zusammen 1200mg Hydroxy-Zitronensäure/ HCA) 
je zwei Kapseln zweimal täglich  morgens und abends
2 Kapseln 200 mg R-Alpha-Liponsäure (zusammen 400 mg R-ALA) 
je eine Kapsel zweimal täglich  morgens und abends

Dazu Metformin (verschreibungspflichtig):
Metformin 500 mg 3x täglich = 1.500 mg (gemäß Dr. Myers Curcumin gleichzeitig vermeiden)
aber zuerst einschleichen! -> (Tabletten nach dem Essen, nicht auf leeren Magen einnehmen. Mit 500 mg 1x tägl. beginnen, nach zwei Wochen 2x tägl., nach weiteren zwei Wochen 3x tägl.) Alternativ kann man wie in der STAMPEDE Studie mit 850mg 1x tägl. beginnen und nach sechs Wochen auf 850 mg 2x tägl. steigern.

Darüber hinaus werden von Klaus, Roland und mir weitere NEMs genommen, die man individuell für sinnvoll hält. Jeder hat da ja seine Präferenzen.

Wenn acht Wochen nach dem Beginn von Metabloc+Metformin der PSA Wert gefallen ist oder unerwartet stabil bleibt, hast Du guten Erfolg damit. Es spricht aber nicht bei jedem an.

Georg

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo,
> 
> Nach intensiven Gesprächen mit Operateur und Strahlentherapeut haben wir jetzt folgendes Konzept festgelegt: 
> wir warten ab bis der PSA um 0,4 liegt, dann nochmal PSMA PET CT. Sieht man ein Lokalrezidiv wird dieses bestrahlt. Sieht man nichts dann wird eben Loge mit Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt. 
> Ich denke mit diesem Konzept verspiele ich keine Chance.
> 
> Gruss
> Helios


Finde ich nicht gut.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlen möchte. Bei einem GS 3+3=6 und einem PSA von 7ng/ml ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein Lymphknotenrezidiv verschwindend gering. Ich würde keine Lymphabflusswege bestrahlen.
Und warum man nochmal das PSMA-PET-CT macht, verstehe ich auch nicht. Es war ja schon negativ, klar KANN es bei 0.4 ng/ml positiv sein, aber eigentlich macht man es nur zur Seelenberuhigung. Egal ob man was an der Prostataloge sieht oder nicht, wird man diese entscheiden. Die einzige Hilfe des PSMA-PET-CT wäre darin, ein mögliches Lymphknotenrezidiv oder eine Fernmetastase zu sehen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist unter 5%. Also macht man eine Untersuchung mit einer Sensitivität von 50%, um etwas zu sehen, dass vielleicht zu 5% da wäre, also für 2.5%. Zu 97.5% war das also überflüssig.
Für mich ist er relativ klar. Es war ja eine knappe /fragliche R0-Resektion, also höchstwahrscheinlich wird das Problem lokal sein. Der PSA-Verlauf passt auch gut dazu und eben nicht zu einer Metastasierung.

Viel wichtiger wäre meines Erachtens nicht weiter abzuwarten, sonder gleich zu bestrahlen. Denn wenn man eine VERDOPPLUNG des PSA-Wertes erst abwartet und knapp vor 0.5 ng/ml bestrahlt, hat man in der Tat vielleicht was verpasst. Wir wissen, dass die Erfolgsaussichten der Bestrahlung mit einem steigenden PSA-Wert abnehmen.

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo H. Schmidt, 
neigen Ihre Berufskollegen die Strahlentherapeuten, nicht eh dazu, wenn schon Bestrahlung, dann gleich die Lymphabflusswege mit dabei? Der Aufwand ist der gleiche und man ist auf der sicheren Seite. So wurde zumindest bei mir argumentiert. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Heribert

> neigen Ihre Berufskollegen die Strahlentherapeuten, nicht eh dazu, wenn schon Bestrahlung, dann gleich die Lymphabflusswege mit dabei? Der Aufwand ist der gleiche und man ist auf der sicheren Seite. So wurde zumindest bei mir argumentiert.


Du hattest GS 4 + 4 = 8



> Bei einem GS 3+3=6 und einem PSA von 7ng/ml ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit  für ein Lymphknotenrezidiv verschwindend gering. Ich würde keine  Lymphabflusswege bestrahlen.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo H. Schmidt, 
> neigen Ihre Berufskollegen die Strahlentherapeuten, nicht eh dazu, wenn schon Bestrahlung, dann gleich die Lymphabflusswege mit dabei? Der Aufwand ist der gleiche und man ist auf der sicheren Seite. So wurde zumindest bei mir argumentiert.


Wozu manche meiner Kollegen vielleicht neigen dürfen, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kann nur sagen, was sinnig oder unsinnig ist.
Bis heute gibt es keine überzeugende Daten dafür, dass eine "prophylaktische" Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege irgendeinen Vorteil für die Patienten bringt. Es gab schon Studien, die randomisiert haben, die Hälfte der Patienten bekam eine Mitbehandlung der Lymphabflusswege, die andere Hälfte nicht. Sie waren negativ, d.h. es gab keinen nachweisbaren Vorteil für eine prophylaktische Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege. Die Studien hatten ihre Schwächen sicherlich, allerdings haben sie auch klar gemacht, dass der Effekt dieser zusätzlichen Bestrahlung nicht so gross sein dürfte, wie manche gehofft haben.
Übrigens: Für die Lymphadenektomie gibt es auch keine Daten, dass man diese machen muss bzw. soll. Versuche ähnliche Studien dort zu machen (d.h. die Hälfte der Patienten bekommen eine, die andere nicht) scheiterten jedoch aufgrund der Kosten solcher Studien.

Eine Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege kann durchaus negative Folgen für die Patienten haben. Es werden relevante zusätzliche Anteile von Blase und Darm mit Strahlendosis belastet, v.a. Dünndarm spielt hier eine Rolle. Längerfristig kann das negative Auswirkungen haben. Daher sollte man eine solche Behandlung auch nur dann machen, wenn das Risiko für einen Lymphknotenbefall hoch ist. Das ist beispielsweise bei hohem Gleason Score oder PSA-Wert. Bei einem GS 3+3=6 gibt's ganz selten Lymphknotenmetastasen.

----------


## Georg_

Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Schmidt,

nicht das ich das nicht glaube, aber diese Studien habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Auf welche Studien beziehen Sie sich?

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

> "prophylaktische" Bestrahlung...


Jede adjuvante Strahlentherapie ist immer auch eine "prophylaktische" Bestrahlung, die durchaus in der Lage ist die *Überlebenszeit zu verlängern*. Ob und in welchem Ausmaß  dabei die Lymphbahnen mit einbezogen werden muss individuell, risikoabhängig beurteilt werden. Da gibt es keine einfachen Antworten. Ein sequenzieller Ansatz, reduziert die Nebenwirkungen, hat aber bis heute noch keinen Überlebensvorteil zeigen können.

----------


## Georg_

Was mich interessiert hatte war die Aussage:




> Es gab schon Studien, die randomisiert haben, die Hälfte der Patienten bekam eine Mitbehandlung der Lymphabflusswege, die andere Hälfte nicht. Sie waren negativ, d.h. es gab keinen nachweisbaren Vorteil für eine prophylaktische Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege.


Ich wollte nicht an diesen Studien herummäkeln, aber ich kenne diese nicht und fände die Aussagen sehr interessant.

Andi, ich bin praktisch Deiner Meinung. Nur bei adjuvanter Bestrahlung, wenn man sie wie in der ARO Studie von Prof. Wiegel definiert, also 6 oder 12 Wochen nach Operation, bin ich skeptisch nachdem ich diesen Kommentar von Trock gelesen habe.

In der von Allen besprochenen Studie wurde aber Bestrahlung im Zeitraum 3-6 Monate nach der Operation als adjuvant betrachtet, wie er eingangs erwähnt. Das halte ich für eine early salvage Bestrahlung und keine adjuvante Bestrahlung. In der Studie war übrigens die salvage Bestrahlungsgruppe im Mittel bei 14 Monaten nach Operation bestrahlt worden.

Eine retrospektive Studie über den Zeitraum 1987 bis 2013 würde ich nicht gerne für eine Entscheidung zugrundelegen, nur ca. 46 % der Patienten wurden dabei mit IMRT bestrahlt, was heute Stand der Technik ist. Und auch nur mit einer mittleren Dosis von 61 Gy auf die Prostataloge.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Georg,
der Unterschied zwischen adjuvanter und Salvage-Bestrahlung ist kein zeitlicher,
sondern ein inhaltlicher:

Eine Adjuvante Therapie wird unterstützend zu einer anderen Therapie gegeben,
ohne dass die Notwendigkeit aus dem Krankheitsverlauf nach der Primärtherapie
hervorgehen würde. Sie kann sogar vor der Haupttherapie gegeben werden und
heisst dann neoadjuvant. Oder sie wird erst Monate später gegeben, z.B. nach dem
Abheilen der Anastomose, aber nicht wegen steigendem PSA-Wert.
Sonst wäre es eine Salvage-(Rettungs)-Therapie, denn die erfolgt erst, wenn die 
Primärtherapie versagt hatte, was sich etwa im PSA-Verlauf oder Bildgebung zeigt.


Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Lieber Konrad,

von einer neoadjuvanten Bestrahlung vor einer Prostataoperation habe ich noch nicht gehört. Ich kenne nur eine neoadjuvante Hormontherapie vor einer Bestrahlung.

Es gibt drei Phase III Studien zur adjuvanten Bestrahlung. Eine adjuvante Bestrahlung wird ohne PSA Progress möglichst bald nach der Operation gemacht. Dies, wenn man mit auf Grund des Ergebnisses der Operation mit einem Rezidiv rechnet: der Tumor war über die Kapsel hinausgewachsen, positive Schnittränder oder Samenblaseninfiltration. Diese Studien haben die adjuvante Bestrahlung so definiert:

ARO: Bestrahlung sechs oder 12 Wochen nach OP
EORTC trial 22911: Bestrahlung 16 Wochen nach OP
SWOG 8794: 16 Wochen nach OP

Von daher ist eine baldige Bestrahlung nach OP ein Kennzeichen für eine adjuvante Bestrahlung. Man hofft auf eine größere Chance für eine kurative Bestrahlung, wenn diese kurz nach der Operation erfolgt.

Sowohl die early salvage Bestrahlung als auch die normale salvage Bestrahlung wird abhängig vom PSA Verlauf gemacht. Dies führt fast immer zu einem späteren Beginn als die adjuvante Bestrahlung. Wie man diese Bestrahlungen voneinander abgrenzt, darüber gibt es wohl keinen Konsenz, nur deutet early an, dass diese Bestrahlung früh im Stadium des PSA Progresses gemacht wird.

Georg

----------


## rolando

Hallo Georg,
  in deinem Beitrag klingt das so, als sei der zeitliche Abstand der RT  zur RPE das ausschlaggebende Kriterium  für die Einstufung als adjuvant  bzw. early salvage.




> In der von Allen besprochenen Studie  wurde aber Bestrahlung im Zeitraum 3-6 Monate nach der Operation als  adjuvant betrachtet, wie er eingangs erwähnt. Das halte ich für eine  early salvage Bestrahlung und keine adjuvante Bestrahlung.


 Von einer adjuvanten Bestrahlung beim PCa spricht man dann, wenn die  Strahlentherapie nach erfolgter RPE zusätzlich - ohne nachweisbares  biochemisches Rezidiv (BCR) - gegeben wird.

Ein allgemeingültig definiertes zeitliches Limit, welches maximal  zwischen  Primärtherapie und zusätzlicher Therapie festgelegt wäre, um diese als adjuvant einzustufen, konnte ich nirgends  finden. Wenn eine Bestrahlung  z.B. ein Jahr nach der RPE erfolgt, weil  man das Gewebe im OP-Bereich zunächst abheilen lassen wollte, um das Nebenwirkungsprofil der RT zu minimieren und noch  kein BCR nachweisbar wäre, würde ich immer noch von einer adjuvanten  Bestrahlung sprechen.

Als Salvage-Strahlentherapie beim PCa  wird eine RT  bezeichnet, welche nach zuvor erfolgter RPE beim Eintritt eines BCRs*  verabreicht wird bzw. die gegeben wird, wenn der PSA-Spiegel nicht unter  die Nachweisgrenze sinkt und wieder zu steigen beginnt.

*Definition BCR nach RPE: PSA-Anstieg in mindestens zwei Messungen über 0,2 ng/ml

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

ich denke, wenn man 1 Jahr nach der Operation keinen Anstieg des PSA Wertes hat, sollte man auf eine Bestrahlung verzichten.

Die Leitlinie (0.5.0) gibt auf Seite 144 eine Definition der adjuvanten Bestrahlung: "Als adjuvante perkutane Strahlentherapie wird die Strahlentherapie nach radikaler Prostatektomie nach Erreichen des definierten PSA-Nullbereichs bezeichnet."

Weiter heißt es auf Seite 146: "Die adjuvante Strahlentherapie soll in der Regel bis vier Monate nach radikaler Prostatektomie erfolgen". 

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> von einer neoadjuvanten Bestrahlung vor einer Prostataoperation habe ich noch nicht gehört.


Ich auch nicht.
Du hast mehr 'gedacht', als ich schrub.

----------


## rolando

Georg,
  danke für den Hinweis auf die zeitliche Aussage bzgl. der adjuvanten RT in den Leitlinien. Damit ergäbe sich ein sehr schmales Zeitfenster für eine solche Therapie, um sie noch als adjuvant bezeichnen zu können. Direkt unmittelbar nach der RPE wird wohl kein Arzt die perkutane Bestrahlung befürworten, da man sonst wegen des noch nicht ausreichend regenerierten Gewebes mit einer erhöhten Nebenwirkungsrate rechnen müsste. Meine Ärzte - sowohl Operateur als auch Strahlentherapeut - empfahlen die adjuvante IMRT frühestens 3 Monate postoperativ anzugehen.

Damit wäre das Zeitfenster für die so bezeichnete adjuvante Strahlentherapie gerade mal auf grob/großzügig gerechnet, 
den Zeitraum 10-20 Wochen nach RPE definiert.

Im Gegensatz zu den oben genannten Aussagen schreibt Ralf im Ersten Rat im *Kapitel 7.13.1 Salvage-Therapie nach Radikaler Prostatektomie (RP):*
"Andererseits sollen nach einer Prostatektomie die Operationsnarben und -nähte gut verheilt sein, bevor man sie bestrahlt. Dafür wird im Allgemeinen eine Zeit von sechs Monaten angesetzt."

Bei einer adjuvanten RT muss man dann offensichtlich gewisse Nachteile resultierend aus einer noch nicht genügend erfolgten Abheilung in Kauf nehmen. 

Roland

----------


## LowRoad

Ja Roland,
da ist es wieder, das Dilemma des Patienten. Eine frühe adjuvante Bestrahlung könnte für das *onkologische Ergebnis vorteilhaft* sein, bei verzögerter adjuvanter Bestrahlung käme das der funktionalen Rekonvaleszenz zugute.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Andi,
ich persönlich stand vor keinem Dilemma. Für mich war in meiner Bewertung die onkologische Chance stets wichtiger als mögliche funktionelle Vor- oder Nachteile. Demzufolge beklage ich mich auch nicht über eingehandelte Nebenwirkungen, sondern freue mich darüber,  nunmehr 6 Jahre vermeintlich ohne Rezidiv zu leben. 'Vermeintlich' deshalb, weil ich wegen meiner vormals geringen PSA-Expression nicht wirklich sicher sein kann, ob im Verborgenen nicht doch etwas vor sich geht.

Aber die Abwägung zwischen onkologischen Vorteilen vs. möglichen Nebenwirkungen fällt bekanntlich bei jedem Betroffenen individuell unterschiedlich aus und liegt in der eigenen Verantwortung. 

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Auch aus dem von Ralf genannten Grund sehe ich die adjuvante Bestrahlung kritisch. Wenn man unbedingt eine adjuvante Bestrahlung will, könnte man mit einer neoadjuvanten Hormontherapie die Zeit zwischen Operation und Bestrahlung verlängern.

Ich möchte aber auf diesen Vortrag von Prof. Graefen hinweisen, der hier die adjuvante Bestrahlung sehr überzeugend unangespitzt in den Boden rammt. 
Wichtig fand ich die Folie bei Minute 8.52. In der ARO Studie wird als Vorteil herausgestellt, dass nach 10 Jahren nur 30% der Patienten ohne Bestrahlung keinen PSA Anstieg hatten, dagegen aber 56% der Patienten mit Bestrahlung keinen PSA Anstieg hatten. Also 26% Vorteil für Bestrahlung.

Dies interpretiert Prof. Graefen aber anders: 30% der Patienten brauchten keine Bestrahlung und bei 44% der Patienten hat sie ihre Wirkung verfehlt. Daher hatten nur 26% der Patienten nach 10 Jahren einen Vorteil von der Bestrahlung. Alle bestrahlten aber ein deutliches Risiko an Nebenwirkungen.

Außerdem hätte man adjuvante Bestrahlung mit Salvage Bestrahlung vergleichen müssen. Dann wären die 26% zusammengeschmolzen.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Es ist nicht der Zeitraum, sondern die diagnostische Situation nach einer Primärtherapie, die den Begriff "adjuvant" definiert. Ich wiederhole die Leitlinie: "Als adjuvante perkutane Strahlentherapie wird die Strahlentherapie nach radikaler Prostatektomie nach Erreichen des definierten PSA-Nullbereichs bezeichnet." Zu diesem Zeitpunkt gibt es klinisch keinen Befund, der eine weitere Therapie rechtfertigen würde.

Ganz allgemein: eine "adjuvante" Therapie bei Krebs soll nach chirurgischer Entfernung lokal verbliebene Krebsreste bekämpfen, ohne das klinisch diese Reste diagnostiziert wurden (sonst wären sie ja weggeschnitten worden). Aufgrund des Grades der Erkrankung (vor oder direkt nach Primärtherapie) wird dabei allein aufgrund von Erfahrungsdaten (Statistik) entschieden, ob sie im Einzelfall die Chancen verbessert. Das ist bei RPE der Fall für R1 oder viele befallene Lymphknoten oder T3. Einige Patienten erhalten dadurch eine Übertherapie (Danke, Lowroad, für die Klarstellung). Der genaue Zeitpunkt ergibt sich dann aus diesen Erfahrungswerten und dem Heilungsverlauf der Primärtherapie. Wenn aus irgendeinem Grund die adjuvante Therapie nicht zu diesem (optimalen) Zeitpunkt ausgeführt wird (Patient will nicht, Arzt vertut sich, Geräte nicht verfügbar,...), so bleibt sie dennoch adjuvant, egal wann sie ausgeführt wird.

Allerdings: in dem Augenblick, in dem ein Lokalrezidiv klinisch feststeht (Bildgebung, Biopsie), wird sie zur Salvagetherapie. Bei metastasierter Erkrankung ist dann zusätzlich oder alleine eine andere Behandlung erforderlich ("palliativ"). Wir wir das Kind nennen, wenn nur eine Erhöhung des PSA vorliegt ohne genaue Bestimmung, ob sie wirklich durch ein Lokalrezidiv verursacht wurde, ist wahlfrei.

Eine Erfolgskontrolle der adjuvanten Therapie im Einzelfall ist per definitionem unmöglich. Der Beweis der generellen Wirksamkeit ist nur durch aufwändige Studien belegbar. Insoweit bleibt es dem Patienten überlassen, ob er Roland folgt ("onkologische Chance") oder nicht.

@Konrad: neoadjuvante Bestrahlung wird bei anderen Krebsarten gemacht. Bei PCa ist Hormontherapie einfacher. Im denkbaren Fall eines bereits vor Erstbehandlung hormonunempfindlichen nicht metastasierten Tumors könnte man eine RT vor RPE in Erwägung ziehen.

----------


## LowRoad

> Außerdem hätte man adjuvante Bestrahlung mit Salvage Bestrahlung vergleichen müssen...


*Bitte sehr:*


12-year freedom from biochemical failure: 69 percent for ART vs. 43 percent for SRT12-year freedom from distant metastases: 95 percent for ART vs. 85 percent for SRT12-year overall survival: 91 percent for ART vs. 79 percent for SRT

----------


## Lothar M

Darf man die Quelle der Zahlen erfahren.
Gruss
Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Lothar, das "Bitte sehr" ist der Link dazu. 

Das ist aber eine retrospektive Studie und die Definition der adjuvanten Bestrahlung entspricht wohl nicht unserer Leitlinie.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Georg,
das „Bitte sehr“ ist leider nicht verlinkt.
Im Voraus vielen Dank für die Studie. Bei mir steht eine Logenbestrahlung nach biochemischen Rezidiv an.
Liebe Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Lothar,

das "Bitte sehr" in Low Roads Beitrag ist verlinkt....  das von Georg nicht :-)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## MartinWK

Prof. Graefen sagt: "macht keine ART mehr!" Eine vorsichtigere Betrachtungsweise wird vorschlagen, die verbesserte Diagnostik und die Statistik der dadurch ermittelten Risikofaktoren zu nutzen, um die Indikation für ART enger zu fassen und so einige wenige direkt nach RPE auszufiltern, die eine ART erhalten sollten. Das wird unter Anderem auch in derm Link zu der von Lowroad zitierten Studie angedeutet. Das dort verwendete "propensity score matching" konnte natürlich nur Risikofaktoren matchen, die bereits bekannt waren. Insoweit füllt die Statistik die Lücke des Nichtwissens, das heißt ungenügende Kenntnis, ob und wo und welchen Grades Krebszellen vorhanden sind. Da das wohl nie nach RPE ganz genau diagnostiziert werden kann, wird bei Betrachtung einer ausreichend großen Menge von Patienten immer ein Vorteil für eine frühere RT herauskommen - und sei er noch so klein.
Dass man die nicht bei jedem macht, liegt einerseits an den Nebenwirkungen. Andererseits muss ein Lokalrezidiv eines Gleason 3+3 (den man in der Regel schon Jahre hatte) nicht unbedingt durch eine frühe RT (ART oder SRT bei sehr niedrigem PSA) behandelt werden.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Schmidt,
> 
> nicht das ich das nicht glaube, aber diese Studien habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Auf welche Studien beziehen Sie sich?
> 
> Georg


Beziehen Sie sich auf die Lymphadenektomie oder die Bestrahlung?

----------


## Georg_

> Es gab schon Studien, die randomisiert haben, die Hälfte der Patienten  bekam eine Mitbehandlung der Lymphabflusswege, die andere Hälfte nicht.  Sie waren negativ, d.h. es gab keinen nachweisbaren Vorteil für eine  prophylaktische Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege.


Ich meinte die in diesem Satz erwähnten Studien.

Georg

----------


## Helios

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
Ich habe ab der letzten Maiwoche meine Nachmittage für eine evtl. Bestrahlung frei geräumt und werde den nächsten PSA Anfang Mai messen.
Ob ein zweites PSMA PET von meiner KK genehmigt wird steht noch in den Sternen. Falls der PSA weiter steigt bin ich geneigt die Bestrahlung durchzuziehen und hoffe durch diese 2,5 Monate Verzögerung nicht verpasst zu haben ( bei den Berechnungen nach Stephenson ist in meinem Fall die Wahscheinlichkeit der PSA-Rezidivfreiheit 
 bei PSA 0,3 oder 0,5 vor Bestrahlung kaum unterschiedlich).
Manchmal wünschte ich hellzusehen Wie lange wäre mein Gleason 3+3 friedlich geblieben, 5,10, 15 Jahre und ab wann hätte er sich zum Raubtier entwickelt, aber hierzu gibt es wohl keine Daten. Sicher ist nicht  jeder Gleason 3+3 gleich, zumal keine Gleason1 und 2 mehr vergeben werden und alles auf Gleason 3 hochgestuft wird.
Eines würde mich noch interessieren:
Ist eine spätere LK- Entnahme im Falle einer Mitbestrahlung der Lymphbahnen erschwert oder nicht mehr möglich?
Viele Grüsse und schöne Ostern
Helios

----------


## Georg_

Mir sagte ein Urologe, er könne keine Lymphknoten entnehmen, wenn der Bereich vorher bestrahlt wurde. Die Lymphbahnen würden in der Nähe der Blutadern verlaufen und nach der Bestrahlung seien diese etwas verändert, so dass eine Verletzung der Adern zu Problemen bei der Operation führen würde. Ob er das mir richtig beschrieben hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Man kann aber mit der CyberKnife Bestrahlung diese Lymphknoten nach der IMRT Bestrahlung noch bestrahlen.

Dr. Schmidt hat aber darauf hingewiesen, dass man sich die Bestrahlung der Lymphknoten ersparen solle, wenn kein Hinweis auf Lymphknotenmetastasen besteht.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

> Sicher ist nicht  jeder Gleason 3+3 gleich, zumal keine Gleason1 und 2 mehr vergeben werden und alles auf Gleason 3 hochgestuft wird.


Da wird nichts hochgestuft. Klinische (nach Biopsie) Gleason 1 und 2 werden nicht mehr vergeben (das heißt ignoriert), weil die Bestimmung zu ungenau ist und sie nicht signifikant mit der Pathologie nach RPE übereinstimmen. Da Gleason 1 oder 2 keine Behandlung auslösen können, macht es dann auch keinen Sinn, sie nach der RPE zu bestimmen.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich meinte die in diesem Satz erwähnten Studien.
> Georg


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17531401

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27788949

----------


## Georg_

Vielen Dank Herr Dr. Schmidt!

Georg

----------


## Helios

Sehr geehrter Herr Schmidt,

Bzgl. der Salvagebestrahlung würde ich gerne wissen ob sie eine Aussage zur Häufigkeit von strahleninduzierten Karzinomen machen können, gibt es Studien hierüber? Wie sind ihre Erfahrungen aus der Praxis? Diese Sache beschäftigt mich am meisten, da ich mit 45 Jahren natürlich mehr Sorge habe als ein Patient im höheren Alter.
Im Falle einer zusätzlichen Bestrahlung der Lymphgebiete (, die ja aus ihrer Sicht bei mir nicht sinnvoll ist ): Welche  zusätzlichen Risiken und Nebenwirkungen kann man sich hierdurch einhandeln?

Grüsse
Helios

----------


## MartinWK

Bin zwar nicht Dr. Schmidt, kann aber einige Studien zum Sekundärkarzinom angeben:
http://www.europeanurology.com/artic...908-6/abstract
http://www.redjournal.org/article/S0...194-4/abstract
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...002/pros.23281
Tenor: bei 2 Studien ist das Risiko signifikant erhöht, bei einer nur leicht. Man sollte den Patienten auf das Risiko hinweisen.
 Eine Studie gibt das Risiko mit 1 von 70 Bestrahlten nach 10 Jahren an. Man müßte eigentlich die Daten dieser Studie nach Schwere des PCa aufschlüsseln, die Todesfälle des Sekundärtumors zählen und dann mit der Häufigkeit, an PCa im gleichen Zeitraum zu versterben, vergleichen - eine unmögliche Aufgabe, alleine schon wegen der erforderlichen sehr langen Beobachtungszeiten der Einzelfälle.
Diese neuere Arbeit versucht eine Risikoabschätzung aufgrund der Dosis (nicht speziell für PCa): https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...39388915703405

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die wichtigen Studien wurde schon zitiert.

Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege bedeutet Mitbestrahlung von mehr Darm & Blase. Und das ist mit mehr Nebenwirkungen (Reizungen) an diesen Organen verbunden. Spätfolgen sind selten.

----------


## Helios

Meine aktuelle PSA Messung ergab einen Wert von 0,33 gegenüber 0,32 vom 8. März. Somit quasi Stillstand ( die 0,01 würde ich als Schwankungsbreite interpretieren ).
 Jetzt bin ich natürlich erstmal froh, aber mein PSA Verlauf macht es mir nicht leicht. Ein systemisches Geschehen ist sicherlich nicht im Spiel und bei der geringen Dynamik und der fraglichen R0 am ehesten ein Rest in der Prostataloge.
Der Plan bis 0,4 zu warten steht noch, allerdings wären die Vorraussetzungen sicher sehr gut durch eine zeitnahe Bestrahlung die Sache einfürallemal aus der Welt zu schaffen.

Grüsse
Helios

----------


## Helios

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

Jetzt ist bei mir erstmal ein steady state beim PSA eingetreten. Ein erneuter Termin zum PSMA PET MRT steht und falls hier nichts rauskommt würde ich die Bestrahlung angehen. 
Gibt es hier im Forum Erfahrungen zur fokalen Rezidivbehandlung, z.B IRE des Rezidives in der Prostataloge.
In Hamburg wird  meines Wissens eine Rezidivehandlung in der Loge experimentell mit Brachytherapie durchgeführt.
Grüsse
Helios

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Helios,

schaue Dir mal meinen Tread im Forum an:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...r-Prostataloge

Ich bin auch an einer fokalen Redivbehandlung interessiert.
 HiFu geht nicht. Zwei führende Urologen empfehlen IMRT.

Bei mir hat beim PSMA PET CT das lokale Rezidiv in der Prostataloge ausfindig gemacht. 
Gleichwohl wird IMRT empfohlen. 

Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Helios

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

nachdem  mein PSA vorgestern auf 0,41 gesprungem ist hatte ich heute den Termin zum PSMA PET CT.
Hierbei zeigte sich in der Prostataloge benachbart zu einem einliegendem Clip eine Anreicherung. Das wird wohl das Lokalreziv sein. Der übrige Befund war unauffällig.
Somit würde ich jetzt eine Bestrahlung der Loge durchführen und die Lymphbahnen erstmal nicht mit bestrahlen. Hierüber spreche ich demnächst mit dem Strahlentherapeuten. Das PlanungsCT wird nächste Woche laufen.
Gruss
Helios

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Helios,

ich finde es gut, dass Dun nun auch konsequent Deinen Plan verfolgst und nicht davon abweichst! Ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute für die Zeit der Bestrahlung. Mir hat die Bestrahlung zB nichts ausgemacht und vielen anderen, die ich kennengelernt habe auch nicht.

Gruß Achim

----------


## Helios

Hallo Achim,

Danke fürs Daumendrücken. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten wie es mir ergeht. Übernächste Woche gehts los.

Gruss
Helios

----------


## Helios

Hallo,

Heute habe ich die 2. Bestrahlung hinter mich gebracht, habe jeden Tag 60 min Anfahrt und Abfahrt. 1 Bestrahlung war ok, bei der 2. Bestrahlung wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Blase zu wenig gefüllt war und im Darm noch viel Stuhlgang.

Das mit der Blasenfüllung finde ich gar nicht so einfach, da ich Harndrang sehr schlecht unterdrücken kann. 
Habt ihr hierzu irgendwelche Tipps? Vielleicht wäre es eine Möglichkeit 1 h vorher zwei Buscopan- Dragees zu nehmen. Das lindert ja bekanntermaßen den Harndrang.

Bzgl. Darm habe ich mir vorgenommen den Abend vorher nichts mehr zu essen, oder Klsyma?

Grüsse
Helios

----------


## Reinhold2

Bei meiner IMRT-Bestrahlung hat keine Sau interessiert, ob die Blase voll oder leer war, da gleiche für den Darm. Ein Merkblatt, dass mir vor der Behandlung in die Hand gedrückt wurde, faselte was von Blase"*sollte*" voll sein. 
R.

----------


## Helios

Ein kurzer Zwischenbericht:

Heute habe ich 3 Wochen Bestrahlung hinter mir und bin wirklich sehr erstaunt:
Bis jetzt verspüre ich 0,0 Nebenwirkung ( vielleicht etwas Müdigkeit, das kann aber auch daran liegen, daß ich zur Zeit  ganz normal weiterarbeite ) 
Wenn ich die Bestrahlung weiterhin gut vertragen sollte werde ich die Loge mit bis zu 72 Gy bestrahlen lassen.

Gruß
Helios

----------

